# dämpferbuchsen



## six1 (21. Februar 2014)

hey biker,
als meine dämpferbuchsen letztes jahr voll durch waren. hab ich nem typen den ich in winterberg kennengelernt hab, neue machen lassen. halbes jahr später waren die ebenfalls hinüber. ich würde mir gerne über huber buchsen neue bestellen, die brauchen allerdings exakte maßen zum anfertigen.
nun sind meine buchsen so heftig durch, dass beim messen falsche maßen rauskommen würden.

hat jemand die originalen maßen für die dämpferbuchsen des *NORCO SIX2 2008* mit dem* dämpfer FOX DHX3*????

ich habe schon den norco support angeschrieben, bekomme aber keine rückmeldung 

würde mich riesig freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann. will unbedingt wieder biken. danke


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Februar 2014)

Also die Maße von der Umlenkwippe sind 39,2mmXM8 und von dem Rahmen ist 24,2XM8


Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## six1 (28. Februar 2014)

@Stunt-beck	super dankeschön 

könntest du mir folgende maßen geben? wäre echt sau geil:


*- Lagerdurchmesser*
*

- Einbaubreite und

- Schrauben/Bolzendurchmesser
*


----------



## on any sunday (3. März 2014)

Auf der Huber Seite findest Du genau, was Du ausmessen must. 

Hälst Du die Angaben von Stunt Beck für Telefonnummern?


----------



## six1 (4. März 2014)

@on any sunday  ich glaube du hast meinen post nicht richtig gelesen. meine buchsen sind so krass durch das beim messen keine korrekten angaben rauskommen. daher brauche ich die originalen


----------



## six1 (5. März 2014)

@Stunt-beck  bist du dir sicher mit 39,2? sind das die originalen maßen oder hast du die an deinem bike selbst gemessen? ich messe bei mir 39,89mm

was bedeuten die XM8 hinter den mm angaben?


----------



## sonic_broom (5. März 2014)

Vermutlich meint er damit ein metrisches 8mm-Gewinde.


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. März 2014)

Das sind die Angaben von Norco selbst. Wenn du natürlich eine andere Breite misst kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Könnte nur noch bei meine Six nachmessen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## six1 (5. März 2014)

@Stunt-beck  ja das wäre sehr lieb

hab schon mehrmals "huber buchsen" angeschrieben....bekomme aber keine antwort.
ich würde mir dann einfach die hier bestellen:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...t-8-mm-5-teilig.html?xtcr=5&xtmcl=fox buchsen

die müssten doch passen oder? ausführung: 39,37mm


dazu noch neue gleitlager:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...er-fuer-Daempfer.html?xtcr=6&xtmcl=gleitlager


stimmt so oder?
sorry für die fragen. 
und danke vorab fürs antworten


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. März 2014)

jo das müsste passen


----------



## six1 (5. März 2014)

super dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

